# Water Wisteria Stems Turning Brown



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Are these new plants? Are the leaves turning brown? Its common for wisteria to be grown emersed, if this is a new plant it could be changing to the submerged form. If its not a new plant it _could_ be a lack in nutrients, wisteria is notorious for being a nutrient hog particularly nitrates. More info and pics would be helpful: tank size, light, co2?, water parameters ect...


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

No these plants have been around for a few months. Tank size 6.6 w/ finnex fugeray. Water Parameters are all steady and maybe its the nitrates issue as I had a swarm of amazon frogbit that loved nitrates too. Will it come back?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

DesignZ said:


> No these plants have been around for a few months. Tank size 6.6 w/ finnex fugeray. Water Parameters are all steady and maybe its the nitrates issue as I had a swarm of amazon frogbit that loved nitrates too. Will it come back?


Should come back.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Should come back.


So just leave the plant in? Even though the stem is turning brown bottom up? It has no leaves on that particular stem


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

DesignZ said:


> So just leave the plant in? Even though the stem is turning brown bottom up? It has no leaves on that particular stem


Cut the stem off at the sub, you do have the crown at the base of the roots exposed right?

As long as there is a new shoot starting it should rebound, mine always do. I'Ve move mine around a bit and it seems like every time I do I deal with the same problem and end up trimming way down, but it's always bounced back.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

There's no crown on my wisteria (we're talking about bulbs like on anubias right? And I'll cut it next water change. There are new shoots yes even with the browning at the root of the wisteria.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

DesignZ said:


> There's no crown on my wisteria (we're talking about bulbs like on anubias right? And I'll cut it next water change. There are new shoots yes even with the browning at the root of the wisteria.


 
Not a bulb. Where the plant meets the root. You want to pull it up just before your root is going to be exposed


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Ah many people refer ribosomes as crowns aha. yes its exposed. Its been doing fine for the past 2 months but just recently some are browning. So I just leave itin and hope for the best I assume? Also any ideas on the cloudy orbs?


----------



## vanish (Apr 21, 2014)

Wisteria doesn't have a crown. The roots also have no need to be exposed.

DesignZ, what you have is a cutting or of wisteria that has too much stem still on it. Cut the browning part off just below where the roots are coming out. That bottom part is rotting because it is below the roots and therefore has no nutrient uptake.

Reread all the posts and see that these are not new plants. My suggestion still applies: cut off the stem just below some roots. Remove the old section of rotting stem. Replant top of plant.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

@vanish the part that is browning is around the root and up. Where it is planted.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Cut it at the root.


----------



## DesignZ (Aug 14, 2014)

Alright plan to do that with the living upper part and hope for the best.


----------

